# DIY Air filtration



## highstandardz (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello all, I just received a furnace blower motor from an industrial unit. It is about 12"L and 13"Dia with a belt driven motor. I am wanting to design and build and air filtration box for my shop. All of the info I found on the net has a rear intake and front exhaust. I don't think that will work for me. The build will mount above my general working area and it needs to use the air exhaust to circulate air in shop for my AC system. I was debating on side filters or a bottom filter for the intake and forward exhaust. Any suggestions or thoughts would be wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i don't think there is any standard here, we usually built it to suit the blower available and our needs. you obviously want to build in a place to slide in filter(s) on the intake side. find a common size (furnace?) filter to use so you don't have to search for them. the exhaust is what works for you and your shop, or the blower. but i wouldn't let it blow down on you or your work. it is nice if you mount it so that you can reach the filters without standing on something.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine was just a box with the intake/outlet, and it was sort of in the middle of the shop. I didn't recirculate AC, but I did blow heat from my wood stove. Seemed to work very well. But I don't think having side filters would change that....less sure about the bottom mount, but it may work as well.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/grizzly-g9956-jet-afs1000b-air-filtration-system-49728/ check out my input this thread.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Does not matter where the intake or the exhaust is placed as long as you have enough area for the filters to work.


----------



## highstandardz (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you all. I think after your suggestions and comments, I will built the unit with a louvered exhaust and a slightly angled rear intake. I have seen some youtube videos on home built air boxes and it seems they move a lot of air. So I think with this design, it will filter the dust better and create a circulation type motion in the shop to help circulate the air coming from the a/c unit.


----------

